# Four-Ring Dune Buggy?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's something you don't see every day. Take one DKW Munga, built by Auto Union during the 50s primarily for military use. Paint it yellow, fit it with mudder tires and rally lights, swap in an aircooled VW boxer four and you have one very unique beach buggy. We've just found this beast for sale in Fort Lauderdale, FL and listed on Ebay. 

Bidding is only at about $3K but there is a reserve so we've emailed the owner to see if he'd divulge. We've just heard back from him and he won't specify but he did mention that he has the Munga listed locally for $6,900. 

More pics and listing:
* Original Listing*


----------

